# Myers Briggs Animal Personality



## Charlie

I've always identified with a cat. Playful, energetic, independent, individualistic, intuitive, a bit attracted to drama, and an excellent hunter.


----------



## Perseus

*Cat Weasel*



Charlie said:


> I've always identified with a cat. Playful, energetic, independent, individualistic, intuitive, a bit attracted to drama, and an excellent hunter.



The Ferret is thought of (by Perseus) as a much superior animal to the indolent, unfaithful, pampered pussy Cat ISFP, cf. Big Cat ESTP.

Perseus advice is for the ENFP to stay well clear of the common Cats and their Wolf ENTJ partners.


----------



## char1es

Nice website Perseus. It made my eyes bleed.


----------



## Stars

Anyone else here read about Keirsey's Totem Animals? Keirsey was the first person to really categorize the 16 MBTI types into 4 different temperaments, SP SJ NT and NF. He gave each one an animal that represents them well. SP is fox, SJ is beaver, NT is owl and NF is dolphin. Pretty fitting if you ask me. Though his work is generally very biased towards NFs (even though he's an INTP) so take his reasons for choosing each animal with a grain of salt.


----------



## addle1618

I would make the ENFP a squirrel or a flying squirrel cuz squirrels trust their built intuition to do ridiculous stunts and are overall ENFP-rediculous.

I would think of an INFP as a cat just cuz their odd moods, mysteriousness, and deep love for being petted (all INFPs love being petted)


----------



## Cogdecree

I would change ISTJ to something that functions in a group or works in a system, like a gear in a clock. So I would say an ant, elephant, wolf, etc, something that has a strong social hierarchy.


----------



## Scruffy

ISTJ Bee?

Matches pretty well.


----------



## skycloud86

Are INTPs always birds?


----------



## Trope

skycloud86 said:


> Are INTPs always birds?


Only the cool ones. Lame INTPs would be more like the eyeless cave fish, in theory. Luckily, not many of those exist and therefore remain widely unacknowledged subset.


----------



## Kathryne

Lance said:


> The intj octopus fits pretty well. I chose that because they are one of the most intelligent hunters in the world.


Why thank you.
I think it fits veryvery well... all of them do, actually.

My younger sister is an ESFP and the dog (Golden Retriever, to be specific) fits her *perfectly.* Sometimes I think I can see her tail wagging :laughing:


----------



## Naydra

I think ENTPs should be a more social animal. The fox is the most solitary out of all the canines after all.

The Owl for INTPs is perfect; and the Octopus for INTJs is a creative _and_ fitting choice I think :}

I can't think of anything better for ENTJs, the Gorilla has it all: imposing, aggressive, intelligent.


----------



## Galaris

OMG, why a turtle?:sad:
I consider INFPs are more similar to a mammal, I'm not sure why but I intuit that's 'cause we need affection (summed up :crazy: ).


----------



## Madapplejack

I agree with the turtle, an iconic animal world-round. However, after finding this gem of an image, I can actually relate to the panda:


----------



## More Tea

The Perseus System take on INTJs seems more appropriate to me: the hawk fits. I always thoughts of INTJs as more raptors or solitary mammalian predators. Navigating deep waters strikes me as more of an F trait. The only redeeming thing I get from octopi is that they remind me of Cthulhu. Not enough for a totem. Sorry.

INFPs should definitely be a warm, dreamy mammal or bird of some sort. Turtle does not fit at all, IMO.


----------



## Pa3s

The hawk is not bad for the INTJ, but I actually don't know enough about it to think of special charactersistics. The octopus is a good choice, I think. As some people said before, the Ant is the best choice for an ISTJ. It's conforming, totally duty fulfilling, precise and reliable.


----------



## Lady K

I don't really know if I like deer for ISFJ.. It makes me feel like I should be vulnerable and I don't think I'm vulnerable.

Also, the "don't know when to say no" doesn't really fit with a deer. They run when scared!


----------



## Phoenix

I absolutely cannot identify with a rooster. Bear yes, sloth yes, rooster nooooooooooo.


----------



## The Red Ranger

I've taken the official Myers-Briggs test offline before; my entire class had to when we were incoming college freshmen.

Are the animals listed on this page arbitrary, or from a different source than the test I took? All of the animal personalities were different when I took the test (This was less than 18 months ago).

My type was listed as "The Wolf", which, I believe, is more accurate than the rooster to the ISTP description (or maybe I'd just rather be a wolf than a rooster).

I can't remember any of the animals for other types though, and I can't find them anywhere online. Is anyone else familiar with the list of animal personalities that I'm talking about?


----------



## VenusMisty

That's what Fantastic Mr. Fox and I have in common. What would a wolf be? ISTP?


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

Good job on the thread. ESFP's are dogs because they are all bitches and SOB's.


----------



## optimalrefund

Cute, but turtles freak me out...haha. I would have picked a panda for INFP, personally. Or a koala.


----------



## The Psychonaut

Perseus had a much cooler system of matching personality to animals.

i really wish we could get a page for that shit...it makes more sense to me.


----------



## JoetheBull

I don't really see myself as an eagle. Owl makes sense since I tend to be Nocturnal. I also agree with INFPs being a panda more then a turtle.


----------



## The Sundancer

I lol'd at the xNTJs!
xD

I agree with ENFP one.....but that may be me just being bias because I love dolphins and every since I was a kid I wanted to be one >D
But aside from that I do think it fits.

As for INTJs I have heard them being compared to hedgehogs and cats a lot.

Hedgehog with it's spiky exterior but it's soft underbelly only a special few get to touch. 

Cats with their intelligent and a bit stuck-up ways. Strutting around and carefully aware of everything in it's surrounding, secretly owning the place. Very mysterious as to what it's thinking and elegant even when it is hunting, calculating. But most important IT makes the rules when it comes to itself. It will show you kindness when it is ready, it will let you pet it when it deems you worthy, it will calls the shots in it's world.
I can see other comparisons with cats and INTJs but maybe that's just me


----------



## SereneMind

i am NOT a turtle.... but hiding in a shell could be helpful at times...


----------



## La Belle Dame Sans Merci

I have to admit, I always thought I was more of a mountain lion than a kangaroo. Not much humor in me XD Nor patience.


----------



## MCRTS

Aww ISFJ the deer. I love deer, actually. Bambi was my favourite show growing up.


----------



## StrixAluco

optimalrefund said:


> Cute, but turtles freak me out...haha. I would have picked a panda for INFP, personally. Or a koala.


For the cuddly aspect of pandas or the fact that they can be dangerous bears (or both)? :wink:


----------



## Emerson

@Happy I liked the choice of octopus.


----------



## Fleetfoot

I don't see the eagle thing...they seem too introverted, or possibly too non-ESTP like. And sometimes I trust instinct, it's just not the first thing I go to for answers. 

I'm thinking...Sharks would be really cool ESTPs.


----------



## sharktooth

I'm a kangaroo  fun!


----------



## Aldor

why is it INTP be an owl? what is the correlation between owls and INTPs?


----------



## Pete The Lich

Happy said:


> What do you guys think? Is it right on the money or do you think I should change some? Remember, this is how I see types if they were animals.


you got it dead on




Aldor said:


> why is it INTP be an owl? what is the correlation between owls and INTPs?


wisdom is the common link


----------



## LotusBlossom

I'm a kitty....-_-


----------



## Doom

> INFJ - The Kangaroo


Sorry but no... just no.

I'd say we're either a Lion or a Dolphin.


----------



## amethyst_butterfly

Turtle......Turtle


----------



## Souljorn

what would a honeybadger be?


----------



## LibertyPrime

<______< A TURTLE!?.....grrrrrr.....I don't agree.....maybe a snapping turtle.


----------



## funcoolname

Wintie said:


> Sorry but no... just no.
> 
> I'd say we're either a Lion or a Dolphin.


Hmm I don't think INFJs are dolphins.. that seems like more of an E animal. INFJs are some sort of furry mostly solitary/small group animal - like a bear.


----------



## DirtyMink

Happy said:


> What do you guys think? Is it right on the money or do you think I should change some? Remember, this is how I see types if they were animals.



Are you serious? 
That was genius. 


The Fox.....I'll embrace that. lol
Unethical at times....hmmmmm.....okay, you got me. 

Ive often dreamt of being an assassin.


----------



## Rafiki

Think a better INFP is the squirrel. It seems rash at first, but how about this:
a. squirrels can get close to people, are uncommonly seen doing so- but are extremely boisterous and full of authentic energy when amongst themselves (or close friends for a more accurate analogy)
b. Their open minded in a sense of exploring their environment and learning about it. I feel squirrels hold a similar connotation to raccoons in terms of house-pest or garbage eater for most... however, everyone knows and imagines a squirrel to be picky eating a peanut or acorn. I feel we have a great sense of indecisiveness and adventure while holding to what we know to be familiar. 

i'll keep those two

Squirrel
Pros: Profound, Fluid
Cons: Arcane, Somewhat aloof and underachieving*

*new thought


replies?


----------



## Rafiki

lions are the cub-protectors that's pretty good. even a brown bear... their reasonably docile, but we all know the extent of their emotional fury!


----------



## Marac

Fun and kind?

Most of the time, I guess.

Like theories the least out of all the types?
That depends on how you define theories. Modern since (with the exception of mathematics, which is more revolved around induction) is built around the hypothetic deductive method and falsifiability. And thus, there isn't much in science that can't be considered a theory (though the probability of a theory being correct depends greatly).

I find theories that describe the world as we experience it (the macroscopic world) very interesting, but I have no interest in theories about abstract things we can't possibly ever experience ourselves (such as quantum physics).


----------



## amongfirstslugs

I don't wanna be a turtle. :-(


----------



## MyNameIsTooLon

grrr i'm a freaking turtle!?!! more like a canary at the very least? or a hummingbird?


----------



## Azubane

*entp*












ENTPs prize intelligence and competence over all other things (both in themselves and in others). They are often described as witty, clever, cerebral, and resourceful. They are verbally inclined and they often have a perverse sense of humor. ENTPs like to analyze every side of an issue and are creative thinkers and workers. They sometimes chatter.


----------



## PurpleSingingTurtles

amongfirstslugs said:


> I don't wanna be a turtle. :-(





MyNameIsTooLon said:


> grrr i'm a freaking turtle!?!! more like a canary at the very least? or a hummingbird?


Turtles are steady, sturdy, can be on land and in the water, look freaking awesome, and have their own built in shell! No need to put on armor, turtles are naturally AMAZING. Shame!! Shame on you :tongue: Turtles are some of my favorite animals ever and you are lucky to be able to call yourself one. Embrace the turtleness! 
:crazy:
Also, about the actual original post: I think most of the animals work well (I really like octupus for INTJ, owl for INTP, chimp for ENFJ and dolphin for ENFP) but I'm confused as to why ESTJ is a hippo?


----------



## Sparky

Didn't know this thread appeared before a popular article that links the personality types with animals, and this article is very interesting:

What's Your Animal Personality Type?


----------



## nakkinaama

This is weird but Im feeling that the dog is spot on for me.

ENFJs are social butterflies who are cheerleaders and supporters of a wide variety of friends and acquaintances. They hate bullying and they love to greet their loved ones with a face lick and a tail wag. They feel good when the people around them feel good, and they tend to adapt to the group that they are in very quickly, even adopting the values of whoever they are surrounded by. They are loyal and expect loyalty from others -- think of them as the living embodiment of a "team player."

Even though Im not much of a social butterfly, I often feel like a cheerleader when were on a volleyball tournament with my team friends, shouting and cheering and motivating others constantly. I adapt very quickly, and I expect total loyalty from my friends-if they dont do that, I might just as well cut the relationship! Well this is not always. If that happens (like if someone talks smack about me behind my back) Im pretty mellow and not caring that much.

Im pretty ethical too. Hmm!


----------



## Chrystalline_INTP

I definitely agree to the INTP being an Owl.  { look at my avi.  }


----------



## Raffael Schneider

I would say much animals need to be reconsiderated. As for the INFP, I suggest the panda and for the INFJ rather the lion, not sure about it, but hell, how in the world a kangaroo? It makes no sense to me, sorry.


----------



## Navi

Happy said:


> *ISFJ - The Deer*
> Pros= Warm and Generous
> Cons= Can't say no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> ESFJ - The Horse*
> Pros= Sympathetic and Helpful
> Cons= Too law abiding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *INTJ - The Octupus*
> Pros= Long Range Thinkers and Ambitious
> Cons= Callous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *INTP - The Owl*
> Pros= Ingenious and Independent
> Cons= Social Rebels


:laughing: The INTP and the ISFJ ones pretty much are spot on for my mother (ISFJ) and I (INTP). Though, I'm only rebelling in places where I see fit. I don't socially rebel here and there for no reason at all, for the mere sake of rebelling

The ESFJ one reminds me of @HunnyBunny, because I love horses and she is amazing. :tongue:


And the INTJ one made me laugh, as it reminded me of this one picture I saw a while ago...


----------



## Navi

Raffael Schneider said:


> I would say much animals need to be reconsiderated. As for the INFP, I suggest the panda and for the INFJ rather the lion, not sure about it, but hell, how in the world a kangaroo? It makes no sense to me, sorry.



The description of INFJ reminded me of Kanga from Winnie the Pooh. 
Which somewhat makes sense, as she uses much Fe (click the link below to see what I'm talking about). 


http://personalitycafe.com/articles...-understand-cognitive-functions-pictures.html


----------



## Raffael Schneider

Navi said:


> The description of INFJ reminded me of Kanga from Winnie the Pooh.
> Which somewhat makes sense, as she uses much Fe (click the link below to see what I'm talking about).


I see, but you have to know that we use Ni (!) as our first cognitive function, so don't rely too much on Fe for that purpose. An kangaroo reminds me more of a weird ESFJ or a charming ENFJ.


----------



## Tad Cooper

I wonder what type would be a bear...


----------



## Navi

Raffael Schneider said:


> I see, but you have to know that we use Ni (!) as our first cognitive function, so don't rely too much on Fe for that purpose. An kangaroo reminds me more of a weird ESFJ or a charming ENFJ.



Kanga or kangaroos? If you read the whole thing, Kanga is definitely just a Fe user. The characters in Winnie the Pooh are all static. 

I can see INFJs as a mixture of Owl and Kanga from Winnie the Pooh. 


I am aware that you use Ni as your dominant function, but the auxiliary is important as well (both are needed for the primary axis/ego block). 




> *INFJ - The Kangaroo*
> Pros= Nurturer and Patient
> Cons= Overprotective of their loved ones.





When you read about Kangaroos, it makes sense.
Not about just what it reminds you of, but what they actually are.



But other animals are also suitable, as well. @_Perseus_ would know what he was talking about the best.



Here is one poster: 










And here is thing to look at. Though, I wouldn't describe myself as very "intense".
http://www.myevt.com/sites/default/files/MBTIPoster.pdf


----------

